# Ryan Gosling – Ich bin wieder Single! Trennung von Eva Mendes



## beachkini (23 März 2012)

​
*Kurz bevor Ryan in den Flieger zu seinem nächsten Filmprojekt nach Kapstadt stieg löste er seine Beziehung mit Eva Mendes auf. Er brauche anscheinend mehr Zeit zum Nachdenken. Glauben wir ihm das oder ist schon eine andere am Startplatz.*

Kurze Zeit später soll Ryan schon mit einer Deutschen turtelnd gesehen worden sein. Die Deutsche, ein Model aus Berlin, ist der totale Gegensatz zur rassigen Eva, blond, zierlich und groß. Ryan versuchte mit einer Mütze tief in´s Gesicht gezogen, unerkannt zu bleiben. Tja nur blöd das das Restaurant am Strand von Granger Bay der Hotspot des Sehen und gesehen werden ist.

Auch die Produzenten des Films bei dem sich beide vor ein paar Monaten kennen gelernt hatten, sehen die Trennung nicht gerne, denn Eva und Ryan sollten als verliebtes Pärchen auf PR-Tour gehen und Werbung für den Film machen.

Ryan´s Credo: In einer Beziehung in der beide Schauspieler sind, ist das einer zuviel, denn das Business nimmt der Liebe jegliche Chance.
(girlseite.de  )


----------

